# Need advice on Subwoofer setup



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Have the following speakers and sub. The speakers are the Def Tech BP-8040ST and the Sub is Def Tech Prosub 1000. I was going to post the links but apparently I need 5 posts before I can post links and I just joined. The speakers have an 8" sub in them. Click on the system recommendation and you'll see all the speakers I bought.

Driver complement : For the speakers
3 each 3-1/2" (9cm) BDSS midrange drivers, 2 each 1" (25mm) aluminum dome tweeters, 1 each 8" (20cm) active subwoofer driver pressure coupled to 2 each 8" (20cm) Low-bass radiators

I also have the Denon AVR-2312CI 

One last think my room specs are 11'W x 22'L

OK so that's the equipment list. My questions are;

1. How should I use my sub? With the sub being built into the speakers should I place the sub in the front OR
2. Place the Promonitor sub in the back of the room and let the two 8" subs in the speakers take care of the low base in the front?
3. Should I use y-splitters for the two 8" subs or what do you recommend I do to set them up? The receiver can handle two subs. The speakers have built in amplifiers to handle the sub. I guess that means technically I don't have to run them to the LFE on the receivers at all.

I can post links now so here it goes!!
http://www.definitivetech.com/Produ...eries|BiPolar Series 2010&productid=BP-8040ST
http://receivers.findthebest.com/l/62/Denon-AVR-2312CI
http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?path=Subwoofers&productid=ProSub 1000

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!! :wave:

If you wish, you can use the post padding thread here to get to five posts.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you! :clap:


----------



## bigjbk (Jan 28, 2012)

To quote others and also from personal experience, try the sub in different locations until it seems to fit. There is no one solution to the perfect placment for a subwoofer. 
Each room is different.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

True that; I've read about the crawl technique. I guess I'll have to test it before running my wires. I've also read that you shouldn't put the sub in back of the room. If I was to put it in the front I would essentially have three subs in the front which is why I was thinking the back.

I have a setup in my media room and I have the sub in the front and it sounds way much better than when I had it in the back. I appreciate your note and I agree all rooms aren't the same. Most of the pictures I've seen though have the subs in the front or side.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I seem to recall a post from Bryan at GIK that said some of the newer reviews stated that having (as an example) one sub on the front wall and one on the back wall dealt with room modal issues better than both on the front wall.

Found it! It was in a build thread - here you go. Hope this helps!


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you Sir. I'll take a look.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I think this is the post you're referring to. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...on/51660-my-shed-home-theatre.html#post471700

This was my thinking also. If I have two 8" subs in the front (built into the speakers) and I placed one in the back somewhere it should balance the sound and avoid the standing waves! At least in my mind it makes sense but... Looks are important to me in the room as well and don't want too much stuff in the front of the room either. Putting one in the back creates a triangle! I'm up for doing the sub crawl but then again I'm also limited on where I can put the sub too so is it worth it? For example I can put it in the front, right side of the room or back. The left wall is not a good place for it as I have the closet and an entrance.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You are right - that is the specific post. I pointed to the thread just in case you wanted the context.

Personally, I would give it a try and see what the response is. Worst case you can go with them set-up in the front. Really, the only investment is your time and some cable. :bigsmile:

Good luck! :T


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

True! When I do my cable run I'm going to have one run to the back and front of the room just to be safe. The cable is really cheap as you said anyway. I may do a test anyway before having the wire installed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am currently in the build process, and have actually probably spent too much time thinking about "future-proofing". :R

That said, if you have the ability to do it, I would run cable to all fours corners so that should you ever choose to, you have connection locations for subs in each corner. Run coax and speaker line to each location so you can do powered or passive. The cable is cheap compared to re-doing it after everything has been finished.

Just my .02.........


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Two cents collected and much appreciated!!  I didn't think about running the speaker wires to each location but I did think about running sub cables to the front and back. I don't like the side sub location but that's just a look thing. I may do it anyways. I can get cables for like $10 or less from monoprice! Cheap as you said.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have another question. I'm also trying to figure out how to run or connect to the two 8" subs in the speakers. They are self powered but I was also thinking about running them through the receiver. Assuming that's the route I take how could I connect both of them to the one sub connection on the receiver. I looked at the y-cables but how would I connect those two subs? My receiver has two sub connections.

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not familiar with the 2312 to know if it has preouts, but since those subs are powered by their own amp, they would be connected to a sub Pre-Out via coaxial cable. If you only have one sub pre-out, get the Y-connector, plug the 2 subs into the Y connector and plug the Y connector to the sub pre-out.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

My receiver has two sub pre-outs. But I also have another sub I want to use so in your example I would still use the y-connector and use one of the pre-outs and use the other for the other sub. Now in running this in the wall, I take it I would get coax and run them to each end of the y-connector and then use the other end to plug into the receiver. The Y doesn't seem to be far appart meaning I would need extensions? I'm trying to picture this connection with two subs using the y-connect.

Thanks


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah I think I get the picture now; I will run my sub cables just like I would. One for each speaker and terminated to the wall. I would then use the y-connector, plug one end to the left speaker sub, the other to the right speaker sub and then the female end to the male end to the RCA that plugs into the receiver LFE.

So on my wall in the closet I will have to terminated plates for two speaker subs. A third for the third sub going into the second pre-out on the receiver.

Correct?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to make sure we are on the same page - you are running three separate coaxial cables to your AVR. 

The male end of the Y connector is plugged into one of your two pre-outs. Then, you are plugging the 2 front subs into the two female connections on the Y connector. Finally, you are plugging the third sub directly to the second pre-out. 

If this is what you are saying, that is correct.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes but I think I got my males and female connection crossed. Keep in my I'm terminating all connections on the wall first then connecting to the sub and AVR. I thought the wall connection was female and thus I needed male connection to the sub and wall plate. Regardless I get the thought process now. I'm a visual guy so once I see the cables I should be fine.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah, got it - yes, you got it spot on then. Good luck!! :T


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool thanks again.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting article. http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/subwoofer-connection-guide


----------

